# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 47)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....
_

*It's gettin cold out there in Woodbarter land, So this week's QotW kind of goes well.*

*Where is your shop located and why is it located there? *
*If you could change the location of your shop, would you? *
*If yes, where would you locate it?*




_


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Brink

My shop is under the porch.
That's how the house was made.
I don't think I could change its location, it's 6' underground at one end, cement block and it supports the porch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Mine is located in the South. Nope, I definitely wouldn't relocate it. I love the South.

What's that white stuff, Brink?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

It's a garage door

Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mine is in the backyard- It is there cause the front yard has the house and Kathie was not about to trade.............

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Mine is the attached 2 car garage because the wife won't let me change our Son's bedroom into a Shop, (he's in college). Ideally, I would buy the house next door and have that for a shop. It's been up for auction for 3 weeks and hasn't sod yet. Keeping an eye on it.......

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

My shop is six miles down the road from my house. I have the retail showroom in one half and the shop on the other side. The furnace works good and it has central air so I'm good with the location.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ButchC

My shop is my two car attached garage. I would love to demo my two sheds out back and build a 20x40 shop there so's I could park a vehicle in the garage, but thats not gonna happen anytime soon. My shop is heated and doesnt get too hot in the summer, so I am good for now.

Butch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> It's a garage door



I think he was referring to the gutters....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here in Michigan it gets both cold and hot and humid so my shops have always been in the basement. Warm in the winter and cool in the summer. My new house even has a toilet in the basement shop, now that's just cool, that way I don't track all the dust upstairs. My garage is for wood storage and mechanical tools. I am still working on getting the new shop set up and really haven't done anything. I've been working a lot and there has been no time. I take the work/money when it is there. I am taking some time off around thanksgiving to work on the shop though. It is a blank canvas right now and I can do anything I want with it. I will now also have a separate metal shop in the basement as well for the lathe and mill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Mine is separate from the house. We built the shop before we built the house. If I could I would move the house to San Diego where the weather is perfect and the shop to Key West where the weather is perfect, and just commute using my secret Captain Kirk Transporter machine activated by my decoder ring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Mine is separate from the house. We built the shop before we built the house. If I could I would move the house to San Diego where the weather is perfect and the shop to Key West where the weather is perfect, and just commute using my secret Captain Kirk Transporter machine activated by my decoder ring.


I grew up in San Diego, the weather is perfect.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> If I could I would move the house to San Diego where the weather is perfect and the shop to Key West where the weather is perfect




I'm with you on Key West, but I don't want to live anywhere near California. Crazy people out there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I'm with you on Key West, but I don't want to live anywhere near California. Crazy people out there!



I agree with the CA- the traffic smog fruits and nuts. N. Ca is nice though- as he sucks up to Tom and Mike

key west- I think the wind blows a bit much for this Mt boy and the damned humidity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

San Diego really is different guys. I haven't lived there since I was a kid - Greg and me lived there the same time probably. San Diego is a navy town and is not like San Fran at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I've never been to CA, I'm sure it's beautiful country in some parts. It's just the politics and crazy sh*t that comes out of that state that worries me. I truly think one day God is going to tired of it all and drop the whole damn state in the ocean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BArnold

My shop is located a few steps to the side of our home. Living in South Georgia, USA, means we have decent weather most of the time so I can't consider relocating anywhere else. The workspace in my shop is about 24' by 36' plus there's a 16' by 24' loft that we use for storage for shop and household stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

San Diego is very different from the rest of the state, at least it used to be. There is a lot of history there as well, old Spanish missions and the like. And of course Shelter island and the navy yards, the moth ball fleet, the sub base, Miramar naval air station etc. and the perfect weather and the beaches, the desert was 2 hours away for dirt biking and dune buggy's. Southern Cali mountains where cool too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> I think he was referring to the gutters....



Could be, I assumed they don't have overhead doors in NC

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I've never been to CA, I'm sure it's beautiful country in some parts. It's just the politics and crazy sh*t that comes out of that state that worries me. I truly think one day God is going to tired of it all and drop the whole damn state in the ocean.



Well I guess god is in a bit of a quandary he allegedly created california and all californians too. Sure would hate to be in his shoes. Guess if he has to destroy california he better go after Austin too it's full of the same kind of sinners they have in San Fran. Better be careful with that broad brush there more good folks there than bad - just that the crazy minority rules.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

There goes Kevin.
Always using words to say something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> There goes Kevin.
> Always using words to say something.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Could be, I assumed they don't have overhead doors in NC




Who would put doors overhead? I usually put them in walls......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mrfish55

I have a 20x20 attached to the house, was a double carport when I bought the place but closed it in to give me shop space, still have a 20x20 carport on the other side for the toys so the shop is not full of bikes and mowers etc. I would like free standing with higher ceiling but I can live with what I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Who would put doors overhead? I usually put them in walls......



If you put it in the walls, isn't insulation, then? 

Or is that like the southern term "getting mud in the tires"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Currently my shop is located in our attached one car garage - about 13' x 22'. Just about finally have the shop set up, and now it's too cold to work out there - there's ice on the garage floor from some water that got tracked in.

In some ways I miss having my shop in the basement - always warm enough to work. I don't miss having all that noise and dust in the house.

I have, however, moved my lathe and a few other things into the basement and will focus on turning this winter - and then focus on the list of furniture projects I've got lined up when it's warm enough to work in the shop again.

Ideally I'd love to have a basement shop that is designed/set up to isolate noise and dust from the rest of the house or a garage (or stand alone shop) that is insulated and heated. Someday.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Well I guess god is in a bit of a quandary he allegedly created california and all californians too. Sure would hate to be in his shoes. Guess if he has to destroy california he better go after Austin too it's full of the same kind of sinners they have in San Fran. Better be careful with that broad brush there more good folks there than bad - just that the crazy minority rules.



You're right. In my haste to judge, I forgot to think. I know there are good people out there, hell I have relatives there! My apologies to the folks out there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Oh good heavens, apologize to an entire state, and one city.

And there's vids of "stupid monky..." When In fact it's an orangutan.

APE BIAS, APE BIAS!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Tangs monkeys apes ardvaarks no one really gives a hoot except the owls. They're all the same to us Brink face it you chose a sub-intelligent life form this time around. Next time try an eagle or something no one looks down on eagles or hawks or falcons.








Brink said:


> Oh good heavens, apologize to an entire state, and one city.
> 
> And there's vids of "stupid monky..." When In fact it's an orangutan.
> 
> APE BIAS, APE BIAS!


----------



## SENC

Stupid ape, can't even spell monkey. Brains must have been eliminated when its tail was docked.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Brink, is that your best break the internet pose?


----------



## Foot Patrol

ripjack13 said:


> *Where is your shop located and why is it located there? *
> *If you could change the location of your shop, would you? *
> *If yes, where would you locate it?*



My shop is located in my garage. I live on a postage stamp of a yard. If I could change my location I would buy a few acres of land and put up a shop there. In the near time I will see how the neighbors handle me forging knives. I ordered my forge yesterday and it should be here in 2 to 3 weeks. 

I would put the new shop in Texas now but in the future I could be moving to Florida as we have retirement property to build on there.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

@Foot Patrol what part of Florida? We want to buy a winter place in northern Fl I'd rather live further south but she has family in Chiplee area.


----------



## Karl_99

My shop is located in a basement utility room which my wife has graciously allowed me to take over. While it could be larger (25' x 12'), it is big enough for all of my pen turning equipment and wood stock. 

If I won the lottery, we would move to St. John where I could sell pens and post cards!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Karl_99 said:


> f I won the lottery, we would move to St. John



I guess you mean the USVI one. Never been there. Must be nice eh?


----------



## Karl_99

Kevin said:


> I guess you mean the USVI one. Never been there. Must be nice eh?


Yes, USVI...It is a wonderful place. 39 beaches and 65% national park

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Kevin said:


> @Foot Patrol what part of Florida? We want to buy a winter place in northern Fl I'd rather live further south but she has family in Chiplee area.



Kevin we purchased property in Pensicola right on Perdido Bay. It is a great area for everything we like to do; sightsee, white beaches, onshore and offshore fishing and a few hours away from some of the best deer hunting in Alabama.

Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Scott that was one of my old stomping grounds when I was stationed in Mobile. Loved Pensacola and that whole area. Used to be a bar called Kevin's En La Playa I hung out at. Wonder if it's still there I doubt it that's been a long long time ago.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Scott that was one of my old stomping grounds when I was stationed in Mobile. Loved Pensacola and that whole area. Used to be a bar called Kevin's En La Playa I hung out at. Wonder if it's still there I doubt it that's been a long long time ago.



Found this on corporation wiki.
Kevin's En La Playa, Inc. filed as a *Domestic for Profit Corporation* in the *State of Florida*and is *no longer active*. This corporate entity was filed approximately thirty-five years ago on Thursday, February 22, 1979 , according to public records filed with *Florida Department of State*.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

We usually go to the Floribama when in the area. My MIL used to live in Orange Beach and has now moved pretty close to our property. Sure do like Mullet Dip!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

My shop is currently in my garage. It occupies about one stall in the 2 car garage. Consequently it can be too cold in the Winter and too hot in the Summer to stay out too long. I do have plans to build a separate shop in the future, however but that is not the top priority at this point. Chuck


----------



## kweinert

I have about 1/2 of a 3 car garage. It's cold out there right now. There are plans for upgrading but for now I'm using a 300,000 BTU propane heater for out there. I am properly venting when running it, etc. Learned my lesson one day when I got a headache and my teeth started tingling. Now I have a calibrated 2x4 to hold up the garage door to ensure that there's sufficient fresh air for combustion.

I do have a question though. Even though this has a thermostat on it so it doesn't run continuously, it still burns through the small tanks without a lot of thought. I have two things in mind for that - either buying a 100 lb tank to dedicate to this purpose or to buy a 33lb that I can use for the heater in the winter and the camper in the summer. I'd replace the 20lb tank on the camper with a mount for the 33lb tank.

Right now I can get a 33lb tank filled for $110 or a 100lb tank for $120 filled. I've not actually been out in the camper yet with just the 20lb tank so I don't have a good feel for whether or not the larger tank would be useful for camping. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950

kweinert said:


> I have about 1/2 of a 3 car garage. It's cold out there right now. There are plans for upgrading but for now I'm using a 300,000 BTU propane heater for out there. I am properly venting when running it, etc. Learned my lesson one day when I got a headache and my teeth started tingling. Now I have a calibrated 2x4 to hold up the garage door to ensure that there's sufficient fresh air for combustion.
> 
> I do have a question though. Even though this has a thermostat on it so it doesn't run continuously, it still burns through the small tanks without a lot of thought. I have two things in mind for that - either buying a 100 lb tank to dedicate to this purpose or to buy a 33lb that I can use for the heater in the winter and the camper in the summer. I'd replace the 20lb tank on the camper with a mount for the 33lb tank.
> 
> Right now I can get a 33lb tank filled for $110 or a 100lb tank for $120 filled. I've not actually been out in the camper yet with just the 20lb tank so I don't have a good feel for whether or not the larger tank would be useful for camping.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



heater will run better off of a larger tank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Let's see, my mill lives in the barn part of the year and outside the rest. I dry and store the bigger box elder slabs in the dark in a room in the barn and all of my rough sawn pine and juniper in the barn drying, plus a bunch of utility poles that I've sawn up.
I use 2 bedrooms downstairs in the house for storage, pine in one and juniper in the other, all dried previous to bringing in the house. 2 utility rooms downstairs are for cutting and sealing smaller slabs and caps, storing them the best I can, plus doing any woodwork I get the chance to.
I have about a 30x30 shop that I'm slowly getting weatherized that will eventually be for wood prep, but I do like the shop downstairs. It's about 5 foot underground and stays nice and comfortable all year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> Let's see, my mill lives in the barn part of the year and outside the rest. I dry and store the bigger box elder slabs in the dark in a room in the barn and all of my rough sawn pine and juniper in the barn drying, plus a bunch of utility poles that I've sawn up.
> I use 2 bedrooms downstairs in the house for storage, pine in one and juniper in the other, all dried previous to bringing in the house. 2 utility rooms downstairs are for cutting and sealing smaller slabs and caps, storing them the best I can, plus doing any woodwork I get the chance to.
> I have about a 30x30 shop that I'm slowly getting weatherized that will eventually be for wood prep, but I do like the shop downstairs. It's about 5 foot underground and stays nice and comfortable all year.



Not that you're bragging or anything Allan! Just rub it in why don't you?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

For the most part it's just spread all over the darn place and when I get a chance I attack it a bit more. About the time I get into doing one thing around here something else pops up.
I call it a work in progress. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

